# What !!!! What !!!! What !!!!!!!!!!!!! DCC .......



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well it finally arrived









Let the fun begin..........









You betcha........ LOL


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick you are really going to like it. I have one and it is going on three years and I wish I had more time to spend with it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Barry im looking forward to playin with it


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the modern age, your options and control abilities are now endless.

No more "I wish my engines could do this" or "man wouldn't it be cool if the lights and sounds did that", and DEFINATELY No More "it's just like DCC EXCEPT ........."









Congrats, Ron

Oh and get a few dozen of these PRO DRIVE DCC switches from Axel and you'll really be cooking with GAS


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Nick, do you think you can handle it??? Do you have to read the instruction???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Dec 2010 05:28 PM 
I don't know Nick, do you think you can handle it??? Do you have to read the instruction???


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
im just curious.. 
what is up with the "you betcha" in every single one of your posts? 

Scot


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 06 Dec 2010 05:55 PM 
Nick, 
im just curious.. 
what is up with the "you betcha" in every single one of your posts? 

Scot 
Sorry Scott,

Its an inside joke to someone WHO stabbed me in the back


Im over it and movin on...........


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 06 Dec 2010 05:28 PM 
I don't know Nick, do you think you can handle it??? Do you have to read the instruction??? 

READ THE INSTRUCTIONS? Are you Serious???? 

That's what Greg E is for


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, my aching brain! 

Well, it only took RJ 15 minutes to get up and going... first time on DCC... 

Nick is probably already going and just pulling our legs. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Waiting on new power pack.....Booo Who



















And Noel stop stealing my gifs till next year... HE HE HE


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

What advantage do you have with the radio version 524-PH10R compared to the pro version 524-PH10? I guess an extra $160 gives you something beneficial.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 07 Dec 2010 04:56 AM 
What advantage do you have with the radio version 524-PH10R compared to the pro version 524-PH10? I guess an extra $160 gives you something beneficial. 
Wireless controller.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the other side Nick. Your going to love it. Navy, the advantage is not being attached and have free movement to move any where on the layout. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The wireless throttle can still be plugged in and used as wired throttle also. Sometimes at shows there is too much wireless close together. 

I also run Z scale, and we use NCE wireless, normally about 6 throttles at the same time, plus a couple wired. 

Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Younger Brother Nick*

*I am sure that you will have fun with that DCC system.* 

*Just please DO NOT have the DCC and DCS powered up at the same time.*
They are BOTH on the same frequency ( 916.5 Mhz ) and do NOT play well together.[/b] 

*There are several other devices that are also on that EXACT frequency to add insult to injury.*
*(IE: wireless headphones)*

*Those with G-wire radios are in the same band but NOT on that EXACT frequency.*
*G-wire use one direction transmissions where as DCC/DCS are bidirectional.

*


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Dec 2010 04:09 AM 
Waiting on new power pack.....Booo Who



















And Noel stop stealing my gifs till next year... HE HE HE









Ha Ha Ha.. Hey I like this one better.. tks..hahahahha









Two running back in time..Moving so fast you can't see them moving..







Merry Xmas with new play toys... nice....


----------

